# Few Kills



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Havnt been on for a while not been well, heres a few photos, jeff


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good shooting= great eating! Nice frames too.. cheers, Ben


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Good shooting= great eating! Nice frames too.. cheers, Ben


cheers the 1st fork was made for me i made the others.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well they're all proven worthy, whats your favorite rig and ammo for rabbit?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

nice shooting fella


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Well they're all proven worthy, whats your favorite rig and ammo for rabbit?


i like any of the set ups. as long as it will take game out, always respect your game, if you cant take it out with a head shot there always a other day, ive been shooting game for over 35 years and they have fed me well. jeff


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

great shooting!! i really like the way these bands are rigged up, too!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good hunting!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Excellent! You're a model for all catapult hunters, Jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Jeff, nice to hear from you. good shooting mate!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting! You have been a busy lad. Looks like you have found good territory to hunt.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very very impressive! man what i would give to be able to hunt like you do, the land, the game, looks so cool!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Charles said:


> Great shooting! You have been a busy lad. Looks like you have found good territory to hunt.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


cheers charles, got a lot of new land to go on,


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice Jeff!

I see you're using the cuff attachment method on the green tubes.... I 've got to try that one day.


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Jeff -- you are still the man!! Top shootin' lad.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Congrats! Nice pics.
Could you share with us your setup in the 'Effective Hunting Setups'. ?
That would be great to know what you use to harvest those animals.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Jeff, come back more often.
Philly


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

[sup]great shooting well done.[/sup]


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

Amazing stuf.........


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice shooting, there is one tasty game pie there my friend


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Lovely.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

what brand of bands are the red and blue ones ??


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

oh a dam sweet shooting my man !!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

reecemurg said:


> what brand of bands are the red and blue ones ??


the bands are from Asda store, £6 a pack, gamekeeper john put them through a crony and they were doing the same are thera band gold if not faster


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

how do the single blue's perform ??
also what taper and ammo did you use ?
i have used the red but always though the blue was too thick?
cheers in advance,

Reece


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

reecemurg said:


> how do the single blue's perform ??
> also what taper and ammo did you use ?
> i have used the red but always though the blue was too thick?
> cheers in advance,
> ...


i use that single blue cut at 20mm at the fork to 15mm at the pouch with 8mm steel, they are really fast, you should try them, all the others was taken with 10mm lead


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

I cut some earlier with a 25-20mm taper and they seem pretty quick !!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Good Shots! Congratulation!
Let me ask you please...those Bird in Picture one are Pigeons aren´t they?
Do you eat them? They are flying around here everywhere too, but i can´t imagine that they are good for a tasty meal?
Soup or something?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

pigeon taste lovely !


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Are those red and blue golds gym bands?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

adarondack kyle said:


> Are those red and blue golds gym bands?


yes there exercise bands, they are just as good as thera bands, gamekeeper john done a video, they were doing the crony the same if not better,


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

hey mate ,, what are those green tubes ?? dub dub ??
also are the tabs held on with the leather or materials or are they wrapped underneath ??
cheers,

Reece


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Ya, blue and red golds gym are nice


----------

